

Crafted - Minecraft clone for the iPhone - Joshim5
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crafted/id473009432?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2

======
eogas
That's pretty shameful. I wouldn't really consider this a clone so much as a
shameless ripoff with no attribution whatsoever. How does this kind of stuff
make it through the approval process? I suppose the process is more to cover
Apple's own ass than to protect developers.

